

Ask HN: Where are some unique places to find jobs? - amicle87

I've recently come to the conclusion that I'd like to move to a different city, preferably one significantly outside of the Midwest.<p>Looking for a new position (I really have no interest in going into business for myself) is harder than I expected, however, as I no longer have the college pipeline of job postings to rely on.<p>Monster.com (and related sites) seem like an awful lot of cruft - do any of you have any useful advice as to where to start looking if I want to find something unique.<p>I'm about a year out of college and don't really have any problem with my current job (hence the throwaway account I created) - I just yearn for something out of the ordinary.
======
impendia
Peace Corps?

There are also English teaching jobs in Japan, Korea, and presumably many
other places. I did it for two years before taking a "serious" job and it was
a blast.

------
Mz
I have, at times, considered applying to jobs that pay well but are out in the
middle of nowhere -- like GIS for the National Forest service or some such.
They pay well in part due to the skills involved and in part due to the fact
that few people will take such jobs. Currently, I am trying to figure out how
to support myself while traveling. I really want to leave where I am (both the
job and the town). For me, I think the answer will eventually involve some
kind of online/independent/entrepreneurial income. But I'm not you, so what
interests me may not at all interest you.

Peace and good luck.

------
apas
Go NYC?

